# MBGFC fun tournament Memorial Weekend Saturday in on



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I rec and email this morning from MBGFC that they intend on having a much abbreviated "tournament" this upcoming weekend, calcutta only, clubhouse and open bar open Fri evening.

Weather and oil permitting might be fun.

MSyellowfin


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

I would love to put acrew together for this one. Gas and calcutta money only. Give me a call if interested.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I think its a great idea and heard there are more categories including bottom fish.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

The following is the email I recieved from MBGFC. I hate that the official tournament is not going to happen, but I think this is a great chance for people who normally dont fish tournaments to get in on one for minimal cost. I wish there was at least one tournament like this each year around here and maybe if there is enough interest in this one someone will do another one like it next year on a different weekend. See ya'll out there....

<span style="COLOR: black; font-size: 12pt">Despite the fact that the Mobile Big Game Fishing Club has <span style="COLOR: black; font-size: 12pt">officially cancelled its 2010 Memorial Day Tournament, a group of fisherman including both MBGFC <span style="COLOR: black; font-size: 12pt">members and non-club members would like to put together a fun fishing event on Memorial Day weekend. Conditions are favorable to the East and this area is not currently affected by the NOAA closure areas nor oil spill. 

<span style="COLOR: black; font-size: 12pt">

<span style="COLOR: black; font-size: 12pt">This will be an informal "Cash Awards" event with the following categories:

<span style="COLOR: black; font-size: 12pt">Dolphin, Wahoo, Tuna and Billfish Catch and Release only

<span style="COLOR: black; font-size: 12pt">

*<span style="COLOR: black; font-size: 12pt">Schedule:*

*<span style="COLOR: black; font-size: 12pt">5/28 (Friday) 4:00-6:30 PM**<span style="COLOR: #1f497d; font-size: 12pt">:**<span style="COLOR: black; font-size: 12pt">*<span style="COLOR: black; font-size: 12pt"> Registration, "Cash Awards" entry - Cash bar will be provided 

<span style="COLOR: black; font-size: 12pt"> 6:30 PM - Captain<span style="COLOR: #1f497d; font-size: 12pt">'<span style="COLOR: black; font-size: 12pt">s Meeting, boats may depart after Captain's Meeting

<span style="COLOR: black; font-size: 12pt"> *5/29 (Saturday):* Fishing

<span style="COLOR: black; font-size: 12pt"> *5/30 (Sunday) 2:00-4:00 PM**<span style="COLOR: #1f497d; font-size: 12pt">:*<span style="COLOR: black; font-size: 12pt"> Weigh In & Results (Boats must clear Pass by 4:00 PM) 

<span style="COLOR: black; font-size: 12pt">

<span style="COLOR: black; font-size: 12pt">The MBGFC has agreed to allow its facilities at Orange Beach Marina to be the headquarters for this event. Whether you intend to fish or not, you are invited to the Friday gathering and the Sunday weigh-in (a cash bar will be provided). The Club facilities will be open all weekend for those that wish to stop by for a visit. The grounds have just undergone extensive landscaping and lighting, please come see it for yourself.

<span style="COLOR: black; font-size: 12pt">

<span style="COLOR: black; font-size: 12pt">We wanted to inform you of this scheduled event and hope you will consider fishing it.<span style="COLOR: #1f497d; font-size: 12pt"> <span style="COLOR: black; font-size: 12pt">Of course, this event is contingent on the oil spill conditions and NOAA closure areas as they exist next weekend. 

<span style="COLOR: #1f497d; font-size: 12pt">

<span style="COLOR: black; font-size: 12pt">Please RSVP to this email if you are interested in fishing this event, please reply to [email="[email protected]"][email protected][/email]

<span style="COLOR: black; font-size: 12pt">For more information or questions, contact:

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'; COLOR: #1f497d; font-size: 12pt">

<span style="font-size: 12pt">Sarah Armstrong, <span style="COLOR: #1f497d">(251<span style="COLOR: #1f497d">) 981-4207[email="[email protected]"][email protected][/email]


----------

